# Discussion: Guidelines For Referencing Articles From Another Site



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

If you reference an article or study from another site, please do not post the entire article or study within your post. Simply quote a small segment of it, along with a link to the source.

You should also use our quote function to help make it clear that the words are not yours.

Example: A quoted section would look like the following.



> "I suppose I am a prepper," I said, "because what most people call prepping I just call life. I grew up in a small, isolated town in a poor family. We learned to do things ourselves in order to survive. But more importantly, I am a hunter. So, yeah, I guess I am a prepper. At least, I have a lot of the skills and tools needed to get through a troubled time." https://www.americanhunter.org/articles/2016/5/31/hunter-prepper-survivor/


Additionally, we should *NOT* share pictures from another site without permission to do so.

Please do not just post a link to an article without adding your own thoughts regarding the information you are sharing.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Please do not just post a link to an article without adding your own thoughts regarding the information you are sharing.


THANK YOU!!! I hate when people do that.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> THANK YOU!!! I hate when people do that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


So glad I am not the only one that gets frustrated...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Auntie said:


> So glad I am not the only one that gets frustrated...


I never bother clicking on links with no thought from the OP.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Guidelines For Referencing Articles From Another Site 

great idea


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket,

Other than that creepy hoodie, you seem OK! ::clapping::


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

There is no quote option for tap users would this be a acceptable format?....
Oops for got my 2 pennies 
Moderators witb Internet God complexs are quite abundant as well as the little cry baby whining pricks who go behind scene an pm them to flex their finger mussels an ban someone. 
Ok how about now?
------------------
Urban dictionary :Moderator 
Moderators are assigned to "moderate" something which means they are in charge of seeing that it does what it is supposed to do and nothing more.

Most moderators are driven mad by their lust for power and will cause suffering and hatred at every turn because it makes them happy to see others unhappy. 
(n.)Someone who moderates a chatroom or message board. There are generally five types of moderators:

1. Asswipe: Moderator that likes to punish members for little or no reason, harasses members and then punishes them for harassing back or questioning them, or is an asshole in general to those around him, not including his suckup friends, who will respond to his powerabuse with: "lol", "pwned bitch", or "wut a ***".

2. Strict Moderator: Follows the rules by the book, no exceptions. Any rule infraction spotted will be punished, often without warning. Normally dreaded.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=moderator


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sounds like survivalistboards moderators to me.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

As far as I know you can post pic if they are not copy righted and or you give credit to who took the pic. Geez is this place about to explode or what?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Auntie said:


> So glad I am not the only one that gets frustrated...


Are you saying your not happy with my posts at OTP 90% of what I post are interesting clips of articles I find the include 8x10 glossy pictures. Auntie be truthful now. Dont hold back.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> THANK YOU!!! I hate when people do that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 Hairy one? Same question that I asked Auntie.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Hairy one? Same question that I asked Auntie.


At least with yours there is a pic that explains what the link is about. I like either a brief description or a pic. My problem is when people post just a link with no other info.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Cricket,
> 
> Other than that creepy hoodie, you seem OK! ::clapping::


Hey now! I love my hoodies, dang it! :lol:


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Cricket said:


> Hey now! I love my hoodies, dang it! :lol:


it was a Trayvon fad


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

RubberDuck said:


> it was a Trayvon fad


Actually I was wearing hoodies before he was born.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> As far as I know you can post pic if they are not copy righted and or you give credit to who took the pic. Geez is this place about to explode or what?


What I DO know is unless you get an image that is specifically intended for free use, you are liable to be infringing. The ones responsible for the infringement are the owners of the site allowing it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Funny Ive never had an issue in the 10 years ive been posting on forums.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Funny Ive never had an issue in the 10 years ive been posting on forums.


I've been on the administration side. I've seen the letters and the expectations for repairing the issue. Both with images and rotten content. 
The poster is not the one who answers.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

First question my attorney asks when you pay his retainer, " Do you participate on any social media or Internet forums ? ". Yes....."stop immediately and terminate the accounts "

Police and other lawyers investigators are constantly online trying to get any information to use against you. 

I know it really doesn't have to do with this topic but I figured I'd throw that out there as good advice for the forum.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Did the Duck get banned again? 4 posts this time.:suspicion:


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Duck outta water boys


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Did the Duck get banned again? 4 posts this time.:suspicion:


Yes and it was absolutely the most epic and at the same time incoherent thing I've ever seen. I'm not even sure how to describe it, but it was one for the record books.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hag said:


> Duck outta water boys





GTGallop said:


> Yes and it was absolutely the most epic and at the same time incoherent thing I've ever seen. I'm not even sure how to describe it, but it was one for the record books.


Thanks guys, I was still trying to figure out what a URL is...

On a separate note, GT time to take off the winter coat/black hat and put on a nice Hi-Wian Flowerdy Style Shirt and straw hat! Summer time baby...


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I love that song!

A URL is just another word for link.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> I love that song!
> 
> A URL is just another word for link.


Thanks Cricket,

I kept thinking Url was that lazy fat sumbitch that my brother keeps bringing out to the huntin' club who drinks everyone's beer and snores like a chainsaw...now I know.:numbness:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Thanks Cricket,
> 
> I kept thinking Url was that lazy fat sumbitch that my brother keeps bringing out to the huntin' club who drinks everyone's beer and snores like a chainsaw...now I know.:numbness:


ROFLMBO! :lol:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Thanks Cricket,
> 
> I kept thinking Url was that lazy fat sumbitch that my brother keeps bringing out to the huntin' club who drinks everyone's beer and snores like a chainsaw...now I know.:numbness:


My girlfriend got a URL once. She said it made it hurt when she pee'd.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> My girlfriend got a URL once. She said it made it hurt when she pee'd.


I think cranberry juice helps..drinking it not rubbing it on


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Slippy said:


> On a separate note, GT time to take off the winter coat/black hat and put on a nice Hi-Wian Flowerdy Style Shirt and straw hat! Summer time baby...










Slippy approved?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^ Our Bad ...... please put the hat back on.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Yes and it was absolutely the most epic and at the same time incoherent thing I've ever seen. I'm not even sure how to describe it, but it was one for the record books.


Not the most epic thing, as a matter of fact. More like ignorant and juvenile.

I didn't agree with the banning and I petitioned his unbanning. So, what does he do? He comes back and acts like trailer park trash from Crenshaw County.

So, what do you think I learned from this?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Hawg, honestly I find it irritating when there is a link with no more information. You generally quote part of the story or your title says something about it.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> Not the most epic thing, as a matter of fact. More like ignorant and juvenile.
> 
> I didn't agree with the banning and I petitioned his unbanning. So, what does he do? He comes back and acts like trailer park trash from Crenshaw County.
> 
> So, what do you think I learned from this?


I think that you learned not to stick your neck out? Oh wait you should have learned that ages ago.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Hawg, honestly I find it irritating when there is a link with no more information. You generally quote part of the story or your title says something about it.


For me, it really isn't an issue. The link either has the content in it or I know by the threads title. I will either open it or will not, no heartburn either way. I have no expectations of proper or being PC.

I have never put anyone on ignore. 
I either agree or do not, but I still learn from opposing worldviews as it can be enlightening to know how the other side thinks.
I will be moved by a post to either comment constructively, have a little fun, or simply move on.
I never get into a "pissing contest", however, I do love to stir the pot...... just for fun.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> There is no quote option for tap users would this be a acceptable format?....
> 
> Urban dictionary :Moderator
> Moderators are assigned to "moderate" something which means they are in charge of seeing that it does what it is supposed to do and nothing more.
> ...


I fully read his post and quote, and had you moderators, you would have noted a couple things....He was quoting the Urban dictionary definition...and he wasn't calling out any screen names, thereby not calling any of you out...

He chose a topic that you folks didn't much like....but a lifetime Ban..... for quoting the Urban Dictionary?

Call him silly for coming back on such a controversial note, but I am curious....what rule did he break by putting a quote in?

Also, now that content that irritates various mods and members is disallowed, can you further define that so that we can stay withing acceptable norms?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> For me, it really isn't an issue. The link either has the content in it or I know by the threads title. I will either open it or will not, no heartburn either way. I have no expectations of proper or being PC.
> 
> I have never put anyone on ignore.
> I either agree or do not, but I still learn from opposing worldviews as it can be enlightening to know how the other side thinks.
> ...


And, Paul would think what about all these points?

Oh. I'm sorry. Who originally set the standard? I remember when you came here. I thought you were are brother.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

New guy 101 said:


> I fully read his post and quote, and had you moderators, you would have noted a couple things....He was quoting the Urban dictionary definition...and he wasn't calling out any screen names, thereby not calling any of you out...
> 
> He chose a topic that you folks didn't much like....but a lifetime Ban..... for quoting the Urban Dictionary?
> 
> ...


Yeah, and we are all stupid; right? Gee! It almost seems to connect, but not quite, huh?

Are you playing some kind of game?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> And, Paul would think what about all these points?
> 
> Oh. I'm sorry. Who originally set the standard? I remember when you came here. I thought you were are brother.


Denton,

You are fully aware that I am your brother. I think right now you are emotionally over invested in the green - orange thing right now. Paul? Yea he is my inspiration and brother also, however I fail to see how I prefer my link content to be presented by an OP or whether I choose to not put some one on ignore has anything to do with Paul or his example.

Make no mistake ...... I am not overly invested in anonymous internet posting, therefore my expectations match my investment.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yeah, and we are all stupid; right? Gee! It almost seems to connect, but not quite, huh?
> 
> Are you playing some kind of game?


No game...just asking. And please don't put words in my mouth...I didn't call you stupid. 
He quoted a source...and gave the link...he added nothing. What rule did he violate? I have read the rules...If I missed something or misread, I'd like to know. Yes he was being somewhat ass-holish in the response, but looking at it from the perspective that it was a quote from the URBAN
DICTIONARY....if your offended by how they paint your position that's one thing...seeing it as a personal attack on you...instead of perhaps his idea of humor, I think is a decision you made. I took it as humorous...and would have quipped back an equally humorous quote about Lurkers, or trolls, etc...

I think it best we discuss this another day....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Hawg, honestly I find it irritating when there is a link with no more information. You generally quote part of the story or your title says something about it.


When there is just a link in a post with no member comment it changes from a forum to a guy posting headlines from the news around the Internet.......

With all due respect, this is a forum not a news channel. It's about discussion and comment not just posting a drive by link.

That's how I feel about it anyway. I think the mods here do a great job and all have been fair to me, more so than any other forum.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Please do not just post a link to an article without adding your own thoughts regarding the information you are sharing.


Agreed - I'm a busy guy. Lots to do. If you don't take the time to post an original thought or reaction to the story then it doesn't hit my radar of things to look at. If you didn't take the time, I don't have the time. Nothing personal about it, but I have to filter something out somewhere to get the bigger priorities taken care of first. One of these days, in 215 years when I retire, I'll read all of the stand alone links.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

New guy 101 said:


> No game...just asking. And please don't put words in my mouth...I didn't call you stupid.
> He quoted a source...and gave the link...he added nothing. What rule did he violate? I have read the rules...If I missed something or misread, I'd like to know. Yes he was being somewhat ass-holish in the response, but looking at it from the perspective that it was a quote from the URBAN
> DICTIONARY....if your offended by how they paint your position that's one thing...seeing it as a personal attack on you...instead of perhaps his idea of humor, I think is a decision you made. I took it as humorous...and would have quipped back an equally humorous quote about Lurkers, or trolls, etc...
> 
> I think it best we discuss this another day....


It is a game here of political correctness and who can out can out impress who with their superior intellectual prowness. Personally I find it quite boring.

Denton your whining still over this and to top that you came over to orange and stomped your feet then acted just like him. You dropped your guard and spoke like the trailer trash punk that you called him. I'm not back here to start another fight. But really.... its a freakin forum board if this kinda of thing upsets you this much then you need more real life hobbies. Now I pmed you no hard feelings I meant that but practice what you preach!

Let this crap die then everyone can go back to impressing each other with their superior intelligence and perfect grammar.

Don't forget folks they run this ship so tight here for money in advertising. Its about the money not about you. If you are not following the politically correct rules they will lose advertising dollars nothing more nothing less.

Enjoy being pawns of this forums money games enjoy yourselves as you are puppets. Have a nice day I will


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Agreed - I'm a busy guy. Lots to do. If you don't take the time to post an original thought or reaction to the story then it doesn't hit my radar of things to look at. If you didn't take the time, I don't have the time. Nothing personal about it, but I have to filter something out somewhere to get the bigger priorities taken care of first. One of these days, in 215 years when I retire, I'll read all of the stand alone links.


Nice avatars oh GT. You make SHSU proud.

Ps, I see the Bearcats are in the CWS regionals in Lafayette, LA.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> It is a game here of political correctness and who can out can out impress who with their superior intellectual prowness. Personally I find it quite boring.
> 
> Denton your whining still over this and to top that you came over to orange and stomped your feet then acted just like him. You dropped your guard and spoke like the trailer trash punk that you called him. I'm not back here to start another fight. But really.... its a freakin forum board if this kinda of thing upsets you this much then you need more real life hobbies. Now I pmed you no hard feelings I meant that but practice what you preach!
> 
> ...


*Auntie Mode ON*

ENOUGH!!

Cricket did not change any rules, did you miss the word *Guidelines*. She took the time to post a how to to make it easier for those that don't know how to do something like this. There has been no changes to the rules that I can find. What I have seen is someone taking care of the loading problems for members, someone trying to help people learn how to do things, and someone that is involved.

I agree "let this crap die down". This pissing contest going between Orange and Green is juvenile. When someone comes in and does things that they know are not acceptable, what should they expect to happen? He got his banner, isn't that all that matters?

Perfect grammar? Asking someone not to drop F bombs is common courtesy. F bombs are just another way that this country has gone downhill, everything is acceptable. Seriously, you think it should be acceptable to to type that, no other words come to mind?

This forum is far from politically correct. Opinions are allowed, in fact encouraged, what is not allowed is to come in with an agenda of causing problems.

I miss the Hawg that contributed, joked around, and started some great posts. I see him when I visit the other forum, I wish he would come back here.

*Auntie Mode Off*


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Auntie said:


> *Auntie Mode ON*
> 
> ENOUGH!!
> 
> ...


Sorry you feel that way. Come visit occasionally I will treat you no differently than before. But I won't be spanked here every time I speak. You know how I am Auntie nothing is going to change on my end. Your new job here is great but just dont let them get to you. Remember your roots and you will do fine. I'll see ya around.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Hawg that was me speaking as the Auntie of the forum, it was not as a moderator. I did not feel as if I was correcting you, I was expressing my opinion. 

You have always treated me with respect which I really appreciate. I understand that your feelings got hurt and you feel like you can't post here without being jumped on. Seriously Hawg, you have some great information to share and some great concepts. I just wish that the past could be put there and the person that used to post and joke around would come back here. One of the main reasons I go to the Orange site is to read your posts about smoking, I consider you an expert in this field. 

Maybe I don't know the whole history, but I am trying to live in the present. I would like to see the hurt feelings heal and for this forum to move forward with teaching, exchanging ideas and having some fun. 

For the record, it wasn't anyone new that banned Rubberduck. You and I both know that he came back with an agenda. I may not cuss but I am not stupid.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

At least this place doesn't have MikeK complaining about the same topics being discussed over and over EXCEPT storing food, the guy will make post after post about "canning" and "shelf Life" but mention a bugout bag and you're an idiot that can't read or use the search function...... That doesn't work by the way.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If I want links to stories I read Drudge. 

I get it, just a link in the OP is like a forum hit and run. It leaves one with no idea of the posters POV or whether they agree or disagree with the links content. It saddles the next poster with the task of starting the discussion. 

When I come across such a thread I may or may not fill in the blank and start the discussion. 

Depends...IMHO links are useful but really shouldn't be a stand alone thread starter.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

New guy 101 said:


> No game...just asking. And please don't put words in my mouth...I didn't call you stupid.
> He quoted a source...and gave the link...he added nothing. What rule did he violate? I have read the rules...If I missed something or misread, I'd like to know. Yes he was being somewhat ass-holish in the response, but looking at it from the perspective that it was a quote from the URBAN
> DICTIONARY....if your offended by how they paint your position that's one thing...seeing it as a personal attack on you...instead of perhaps his idea of humor, I think is a decision you made. I took it as humorous...and would have quipped back an equally humorous quote about Lurkers, or trolls, etc...
> 
> I think it best we discuss this another day....


Do you really think that is why he got banned? Really?

You realize inappropriate material can be erased by moderators, right? You also realize I try to be quick when it comes to cleaning filth off the site, right?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> It is a game here of political correctness and who can out can out impress who with their superior intellectual prowness. Personally I find it quite boring.
> 
> Denton your whining still over this and to top that you came over to orange and stomped your feet then acted just like him. You dropped your guard and spoke like the trailer trash punk that you called him. I'm not back here to start another fight. But really.... its a freakin forum board if this kinda of thing upsets you this much then you need more real life hobbies. Now I pmed you no hard feelings I meant that but practice what you preach!
> 
> ...


Political correctness? You don't seem to understand the difference between political correctness and what used to be known as common decency. It is as simple as that.

Marketing? I have no stake in this place. Do you think I consider cash when it comes to this place? Nope. I strive to make this place a decent place. A place where anyone will feel comfortable. To you, that is PC? That is a shame.

You make some awesome threads over at the other place. Seriously, they are very informative and the topics are wide in range. Furthermore, I notice you don't try and push the boundaries of decency. Funny, isn't it? You complain about this place, yet your threads started at the other place would be fine, here. Yup, very odd. It is as if you and others come here for two reasons. One reason is to crap on this place, and the other is to recruit members from here for there.

Anyone else think that is ironic? How many members of the other place are from this place? Why is that? You whine about this place, but you and others come here to recruit from the same place you whine about not tolerating trailer trash behavior. Hypocrisy has a certain odor, and that odor is permeating this thread.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Denton said:


> Do you really think that is why he got banned? Really?
> 
> You realize inappropriate material can be erased by moderators, right? You also realize I try to be quick when it comes to cleaning filth off the site, right?


I understand why you banned him... I think emotions are still high from his short previous ban.

It tends to happen when people have an issue and you don't separate them long enough for tempers/hurt feelings/ etc to cool.

I didn't realize he or hawg were filth. I'm not sure I agree with you but that's OK too. We don't have to agree.

I think the young man came here trying to live up to some expectations...or down to them depending on your perspective.

But for those that witnessed the previous great falling out...the reaction to his little outburst was deja-vu all over again. Slap him down..ban him for. days...a month...let him and the mod team cool down.

A lifetime ban for posting a quote against mods in general....when in reality he shouldn't have been back so soon.

And as far as the OP... if a person wants to just post a link... I don't care... I will read it or not.... I'm not going to complain about it because there are so many more things in life to deal with...that doesn't even register for me....

If it does for you (plural)....then you are way to engrossed in the online arena


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Political correctness? You don't seem to understand the difference between political correctness and what used to be known as common decency. It is as simple as that.
> 
> Marketing? I have no stake in this place. Do you think I consider cash when it comes to this place? Nope. I strive to make this place a decent place. A place where anyone will feel comfortable. To you, that is PC? That is a shame.
> 
> ...


Denton please don't play high and mighty with me. You were out of control yourself with the PM's and what you wrote in public attacking members over there was no different. Im sure you had a few bourbons in you as Ive never seen you not pratice what you preach.

Im not here to fight with you we already have had plenty of go arounds so no need to pee in each others oatmeal.

But lets make this clear.... most members over there followed the Inors over after they unjustly recieved life time bans here un warranted. Any other members that I invite are my friends and that is no concern of yours.

Now we can shake hands and let this die off or you can continue its up to you. I have nothing further to say unless someone calls me out again. Try to take a few deep breaths its OK we can still be friends it's up to you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

New guy 101 said:


> I understand why you banned him... I think emotions are still high from his short previous ban.
> 
> It tends to happen when people have an issue and you don't separate them long enough for tempers/hurt feelings/ etc to cool.
> 
> ...


I think you know and see more than you play to know or see. You "realize" what I am saying.

As far as whether or not you open a link has nothing to do with the lawsuits. It isn't hard to understand, and your opinion has nothing to do with it.The opinions that matter are the owners of intellectual property and images are the opinions that matter. See, they see it the same as stealing, and they don't care how much time anyone spends on the internet.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

This thread has been moved to our general off topic area.

FWIW I certainly never intended for the thread to cause such a fuss and I certainly wasn't adding a new rule. 

It was simply a guideline for our new members to help them with a simple way to discuss an article they have seen online, nothing more, nothing less. This is why it was located in our Getting Started section.

Let's shake hands and move forward.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Cricket said:


> This thread has been moved to our general off topic area.
> 
> FWIW I certainly never intended for the thread to cause such a fuss and I certainly wasn't adding a new rule.
> 
> ...


Cricket...to be honest...this really has nothing to do with your OP...I think we all understand that the site is always at risk of frivolous lawsuits...we get that. It is rather more of an arena where other actions, historic actions, and even off forum issues are being brought to bear against folks...all of which pre-date your arrival, and is entering the realm of tribal disputes in Afghanistan.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Denton please don't play high and mighty with me. You were out of control yourself with the PM's and what you wrote in public attacking members over there was no different. Im sure you had a few bourbons in you as Ive never seen you not pratice what you preach. Im not here to fight with you we already have had plenty of go arounds so no need to pee in each others oatmeal.
> But lets make this clear.... most members over there followed the Inors over after they unjustly recieved life time bans here un warranted. Any other members that I invite are my friends and that is no concern of yours. Now we can shake hands and let this die off or you can continue its up to you. I have nothing further to say unless someone calls me out again. Try to take a few deep breaths its OK we can still be friends it's up to you.


Friends? Why wouldn't we be friends?

Me? I am the same as I have been. I find it to be the right thing to do; try and hold myself to acceptable standards and not deviate. That way, nobody has to guess how I am going to be. I make it a point to communicate in a manner that is acceptable in the presence of ladies and gentlemen as well as their children. Have you noticed? At the same time, I expect others to do the same, even if they believe trailer trash behavior is equally acceptable and believe the 1st amendment was written for that purpose. Why? Because no community, either online or offline, has suffered from the departure of people who get mad about not being allowed to be filthy, vulgar or otherwise low in standard.

Now, let me be clear about why people are over there. You, and most of those over there, don't know all that went on back when Mike was banned. I do. I'm not going to rehash it, and I am not going to tell people all I know. Why would I? Still, I will say this again; there are those of you who come here for two specific reasons. One, to crap on the place and then complain about those who have to clean it up. The other is to invite people to join another place.

As far as me having bourbon last night, I wish that were the case. No, what I am simply worn out from work and danged-well tired of adults acting like untrained children. I am tired of people taking advantage of those who behave decently while they act like trash.

Don't like rules? That's fine. Last I saw, nobody demands you wander into an online site where standards are expected.

I'm done explaining the basics to those who claim to be adults. Expect no more response from me. No breaths are necessary on my part. The choice is yours.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> This thread has been moved to our general off topic area.
> 
> FWIW I certainly never intended for the thread to cause such a fuss and I certainly wasn't adding a new rule.
> 
> ...


Sorry, ma'am. As I just stated, I have nothing more to say regarding the off topic stray.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Now lets get back to bashing illegals, whaddya say?:eagerness:
Thanks


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Whackamole on illegals.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I think meangreen said it sounds like, "thrump" when you bounce your flashlight off an illegals head.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> One of the main reasons I go to the Orange site is to read your posts about smoking, I consider you an expert in this field.


I want to clarify for Auntie, so that some of you newbies do not get the wrong idea about this sweeet and wise Lady ........ It isn't a love for homegrown smoking that Auntie and Hawg share, but rather admiration for Hawg's cold smoking skills ...... and anything to do with a backyard grill.

Now you know.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> I want to clarify for Auntie, so that some of you newbies do not get the wrong idea about this sweeet and wise Lady ........ It isn't a love for homegrown smoking that Auntie and Hawg share, but rather admiration for Hawg's cold smoking skills ...... and anything to do with a backyard grill.
> 
> Now you know.


Now I am gonna be hungry! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I want to clarify for Auntie, so that some of you newbies do not get the wrong idea about this sweeet and wise Lady ........ It isn't a love for homegrown smoking that Auntie and Hawg share, but rather admiration for Hawg's cold smoking skills ...... and anything to do with a backyard grill.
> 
> Now you know.


 @A Watchman Thank you for clearing that up. I often wonder about the wise part, sometimes I think I am as dumb as a rock.


----------

